# UserDir and Apache2?

## drillsar

I'm trying to configure using apache2 with USERDIR

I added user to group apache

In /etc/conf.d/apache2

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D USERDIR -D PHP5"

I have this, I'm trying to figure out now how to use Userdir

I also beleive I need to shut this off for root but im confused on how this is done.

----------

## magic919

Create the appropriate directory in the user's home and you'll be able to put content in there.

----------

## Veldrin

this only work if the appropriate dir exists...

assumption: the user exists and is called veldrin, and your apache server is located on the localhost.

1. create the folder public_html inside the home directory ( i.e mkdir /home/veldrin/public_html )

2. access it trough ttp://localhost/~veldrin

IIRC if that dir does not exist, userdir does not work.

cheers

V.

----------

